# pregunta sobre impedancia en bocinas



## CLAUDIO CASTELLANOS (Feb 6, 2007)

HOLA UNA PREGUNTA QUE RELACION HAY ENTRE LA IMPEDANCIA Y LA POTENCIA DE LAS BOCINAS A MAYOR IMPEDANCIA ES MEJOR LA RESPUESTA DE LAS BOCINAS POR EJEMPLO UNA BOCINA DE 8 OMHS DE 100 WATTS SE ESCUCHA MEJOR QUE UNA DE 6 OMHS DE 100 WATTS.SALUDOS


----------



## Apollo (Feb 6, 2007)

Hola Claudio:

Sólo como recomendación, no tienes que gritar al hace preguntas (Escribir todo en mayúsculas).

La impedancia de la bobina está relacionada con la cantidad de corriente que puede manejar el amplificador, y si va en relación a la potencia, normalmente los amplificador con mucha potencia utilizan bobinas pequeñas, así es más fácil enviar mucha corriente sin calentar la bobina.

No es muy recomendable conectar bocinas de diferente impedancia a las indicadas en el equipo, ya que si son de menor impedancia, se van a quemar, junto con el amplificador, y si son de mayor impedancia, baja considerablemente la potencia y pueden distorcionar el sonido a un volumen alto del equipo.

Pero la parte más importante en cuanto a potencia de una bocina es determinada por el tamaño del imán que tenga, el diámtero del cono y la bobina móvil, así como el calibre del alambre de la misma.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## centro58 (May 24, 2009)

a mayor resistencia disminuye la corriente, la potencia, se generan mas desfases en la señal de audio, 
una bocina sin importar la impedancia se escuchara mejor cuando se le entregue una señal de audio que cumpla que la corriente y el voltage esten en fase todo el tiempo en cada cambio de ciclo de la señal. los equipos de alta fidelidad entregan una señal que se acerca a estas caracteristicas de señal.


----------

